# Concern over 2 follicles on medicated fet



## bekki7777 (Apr 15, 2013)

I've just had my 12 day scan and have 2 follicles on right ovary, one 15mm and one 17mm. My endometrium is 8mm which seemed to be ok. However I've been called back tomorrow for further scan and blood tests for estradiol and lutenising hormone. I was told my cycle may be cancelled because of these follicles but I may be being stupid but i don't understand why this is and also the reason for the blood test an extra scan? Can anyone help? Thankyou


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Did you down regulate with prostap / burselin / synarel before you started your prognova / oestrogen? 

Basically there are 2 possibilities re those follicles. They could be true follicles. In this case they can give you a trigger shot to trigger ovulation same as in a fresh cycle and still do a fet timed after this. The problem is if there were more and one has already ovulated but they dont know when. The corpus luteum formed will be producing progesterone which matures uterine lining. This maturation has to match the age of your embryos otherwise they have problems implanting. If they dont know the age they will cancel rather than risk it.

The other possibility is that they are not true follicles but  cysts. These can produce their own hormones and if that happens it can throw everything off so they will definitely cancel the cycle.

Hope this helps. I think they are doing the right thing checking bloods and rescanning. Hope you dont have to cancel. Some clinics just cancel out of hand as they dont want the hastle :-( !

X x


----------



## bekki7777 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, it just helps to understand a bit more! My lutenising hormone and estradiol were low which is good and I'm due for another scan/blood test today-they say they will
Still go ahead if ok so fingers crossed! X


----------



## bekki7777 (Apr 15, 2013)

I didn't down reg so they said I've ovulated today and they 'caught it in time' but am goo ahead for transfer on Saturday so yay! Still not entirely sure I understand it all but just pleased we can continue with the cycle


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Glad you're go. Great news. Hope all goes well on sat, and you get a bfp. X x


----------

